# Day Hike In MA/ So. NH



## davidhowland14 (May 19, 2009)

I'm looking to go for a dayhike in mass or southern nh. 5 miles range would be good, and something cool to hike by/to like a pond for swimming would be cool. I'm familiar with everything farther north, but I want to stay closer to home for this one.


----------



## thetrailboss (May 19, 2009)

Have you considered a section of the Wapack Trail?  www.wapack.org

And of course there is Mount Monadnock.  You could do the Pumpelly Trail from the NE and swim in Dublin Lake after......

Another option would be a mountain in Hancock, NH (I forget the name).  There is a great little book at EMS about hiking in the Monadnock Region that gives many known and unknown mountains for hiking.


----------



## hammer (May 19, 2009)

thetrailboss said:


> Have you considered a section of the Wapack Trail?  www.wapack.org
> 
> And of course there is Mount Monadnock.  You could do the Pumpelly Trail from the NE and swim in Dublin Lake after......
> 
> Another option would be a mountain in Hancock, NH (I forget the name).  There is a great little book at EMS about hiking in the Monadnock Region that gives many known and unknown mountains for hiking.


+1 on the Wapack Trail...IIRC you can join it in Mass. at Mt. Watatic, which is a nice short hike as well.


----------



## thetrailboss (May 19, 2009)

Wapack is a nice trail...some nice sections.  I hiked the entire trail on various outings between 2003 and 2005.  The Pack Monadnocks are interesting.  Temple Mountain is also interesting....but sad to see the remains of the old ski area.  There are some nice ridgeline sections just below Temple and the view from Kidder Mountain is interesting.


----------



## deadheadskier (May 19, 2009)

http://www.nhstateparks.com/paw.html

Pawtuckaway might fit your needs.


----------



## Johnskiismore (May 19, 2009)

I'll back the Wapak Trail as well, it is a really good hike!


----------



## ckofer (May 20, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> http://www.nhstateparks.com/paw.html
> 
> Pawtuckaway might fit your needs.



+1, it has a fire tower with a view

Bear Brook too


----------



## billski (May 20, 2009)

I just did the Mahican-Mohawk trail at Mohawk Trail State Park, Berkshires, Mass. on Sunday
Hugely interesting and enjoyable.  About 1200 vertical feet overall, lots to explore if you want to do more than bag a peak.  I must have put in 5-7 miles.  The Deerfield and Cold Rivers are at your feet, but Deerfield runs kinda strong and is pretty cold right now.  I wouldn't expect to find any warm swimming holes yet....  Close to Zoar outfitters.

http://rocksontop.com/phpbb2/viewtopic.php?t=5787

Just be sure to bring your black fly machine gun


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 23, 2009)

nice photo TR!


----------



## icedtea (May 26, 2009)

won't a pond be freezing still? the ocean is only about 54 degrees in manasquan, nj right now.


----------



## Mike P. (May 29, 2009)

Since you are from the Cape, what about Blue Hills outside of Boston as being very close to home or Wachusetts?  Also have trails along the CT/RI border.


----------



## Johnskiismore (May 29, 2009)

Mike P. said:


> Since you are from the Cape, what about Blue Hills outside of Boston as being very close to home or Wachusetts?  Also have trails along the CT/RI border.



Blue Hills does have a lot to explore, you wouldn't think so because of where it is, but the park is pretty big and great views.... yes of the city and suburbia but they're pretty cool.


----------

